# LGB PDF datahsheets and manuals? Link?



## albert_putnam (Feb 15, 2008)

Have often downloaded manuals and datasheets from www.lgb.de . I do understand that LGB was acquired by Marklin, but usually with such acquisitions (like when Sony acquired Minolta?) the website and documentation stay up online. I looked at Marklin's website, but could not find a link to LGB datasheets. Does anyone know a/the correct link to get Marklin\LGB documentation? 

Looking for PDF manuals and datasheets for the 2x211 Stainz locomotive, but more generally looking for ALL the archival PDFs that were on the LGB website. 

Take care, 
Albert


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Try this one http://www.gartenbahn.at/g_spur/downloads/lgb.htm (sorry, can't every remember the code for URL brackets)


----------

